

Show HN: Pay-what-you-want for DRM-free, beautifully-illustrated ebook classics - acabal
https://standardebooks.com

======
acabal
Hi HN! OP here. My friend is an artist and I'm into ebooks, so we thought we'd
join forces to produce this first effort. This first ebook is something I
wanted to see in my own personal ebook library, and I've crafted it with that
level of care and attention.

We wanted to experiment with pricing, so we decided to offer our first book,
Alice's Adventures in Wonderland, on a pay-what-you-want basis (including
free) for the next week.

If there's enough interest, I'd be happy to write a postmortem to share how
things went. I can also answer questions about the general ebook production
process.

We already have the art lined up for our next book too. Let us know what you
think!

